# Question about BLD methods



## DanieI (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm really new to blind solving, and I just finished my first solve using old pochmann. I was just wondering what other methods are out there. I do know m2 and I'm trying to learn it but not anything else. I heard there's something called r2 or something but that's basically all I know. I hope someone can explain some methods to me. Thanks.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 16, 2017)

I personally don't think R2 is much btter than OP (for 3x3 at least). The next typical step would be 3-style or adding in more and more comms. There's also a method called orzcoro (I probably spelled that wrong) Which seems to be fairly popular in the Polish community (though I might be wrong that's the impression I get). Which might be worth looking into.

But yes, switch to M2/OP as quickly as possible.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 16, 2017)

Depends how fast/good you are with M2, if you are already comfortable using M2 without any problems then I think the next logical step would be to implement some advanced M2 methods, this a good video on it from Josh that helped me with it recently - 



. 

There is also this thread on it - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/advanced-m2-guide.56076/


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 26, 2017)

I use M2/OP too. Some fast BLD solvers didn't encourage you to learn R2 cause it's just the same speed as the OP does.


----------

